# Brittany had triplets



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, have really been blessed with all the beautiful babies this year and the easy time I have had. I do have one doe that has a HORRIBLE case of Mastitus, She might lose that side. I had her at the vet and we are doing everything we can, but in the mean time I am bottle feeding her twins. SHe so wantes to be a good mom also, but anyway.

After I got hiome from my other job, my dear hubby had flowers and dinner, for me along with a nice bottle of wine. It was great and really needed. well as I went in the room and looked at the barn camera, I told him "look, Brittany is having babies", and I ran outside. She had triplets, two :kidred: :kidred: and a :kidblue: She is a first time mom and I think a little over whelmed, so I had to kind of help her by cleaning the faces of them and I gave them to her. All is well with them, the nursed and look great. I will have to get pictures posted.

Now I have one left and she was starting to go into labor when I left of course, and she is the one that needs help becuase she has them so fast she can not get the sacs cleaned fast enough, so I have a few friends going over to check on her, and I am praying like mad that she holds off until I get home.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

wow! congrats! nice dinner & new babies too! that's awesome! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Lori!!! How awesome is that? Loving hubby AND the arrival of triplets :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope to see pics soon.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Fantastic! Can't wait to see the pics.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! < waiting for pics ;-) >


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS THATS AWESOME!!

Now, BRING ON THE PICS!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats cant wait to see pics.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Like I said in Monica's Topic, I have been out of town for a funeral aso I hope to get pictures tomorrow, they are so cute. I have been gone since Wednesday and they are getting big.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:applaud: Wow! Trips from a ff? And two little girls on top of it. Congratulations! Where are pictures?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Lori!!! I can't wait to see pics of all your lil cuties!


----------

